# 16 or 20 inch upper for new AR15



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I have an AR15 with 16 inch barrel as my predator gun, & I built another lower for my second AR15 because I love this platform. My question to you all, is what length barrel should I go with if I am making this new rifle my primary coyote gun with a scope. I am going use my 16 inch as my tactical AR with a red-dot sight, & other accessories. I know a longer barrel with give me more velocity with the longer shots, but I still plan on calling predators in as close as I can. The extra weight of a 20 inch barrel over the 16 will be about 1 pound, so that doesn't bother me when it comes to carrying it around from stand to stand. The bullet is still the same size, but will the extra velocity be worth it to have a 20 over a 16. Please weigh in with your thoughts & experiences.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll have about 25-to 50 fps gain per inch in a 223. on a 300 yard shot that will make a difference. However if you have your gun sighted in at "maximum point blank range" you can minimize the holdover.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_trajectory_table.htm


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I prefer 16" for maneuverability. It will effective out to 400 yards without the increased length.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

any thoughts on the stag 3G to split the difference?


----------

